# Introducing Angelica and Skittles!



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

well after much waiting i'm pleased to introduce our new babies

Angelica










And Skittles










Thanks Allen for all you did today
Mikey


----------



## MomoandMillie (Dec 3, 2008)

Awe they are so cute! I'm glad you went with the name Angelica it is really pretty, lets hope she is angelic and not like Angelica from the Rug-rats  
May you have many happy days with your new additions.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

HOORAY!! i got awoken to see the pics!! it was a complete surprise!! and yes....ty allen for being a great friend...we are so happy to have them home!! ty MomoandMillie!! she is angelic...a lovely girl!!


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

She actually bowed her head to me and requested some skritchies and yep i have the picture! So for a bird thats not supposed to be hand tamed she seems to really like me and loves to be skritched all over her head and face and chin now

scritchies please daddy










Mikey


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh that's so cute! Glad you were finally able to take them home!


----------



## MomoandMillie (Dec 3, 2008)

Ooh a lady that knows exactly what she wants and how to get it LOL ........you will be having so much fun with them


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

not fair mike she would not do that for me but i am glad she is recieving scritches


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They're really cute, congrats!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That's nice of you Allen. It is just great that she is in a home where she loves her new Daddy.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well i no they will have a great life with kim and mike


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

oh yea they are still getting one more from me


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Are you sure you should be spilling the beans on that?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

they both know about that but it is kim that gets to pick the one she wants


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lol yep...my choice too!!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

except for the wf fallow and the wf heavy pied to pearl


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh i thought u meant the welcome to canada baby!!! i didnt know there was another one?? ur confusing me again allen!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i new that was easy


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lol hey!!! i got woken up early for the surprise so im not running on all cylinders


----------

